
Pricing Models and Page Designs from Top SaaS Products - cheekusm
https://uxhunt.browsee.io/story/pricing-model-and-page-designs-from-top-4-saa-s-products
======
sudhirj
This kind of list crops up pretty often, but again the implicit implication
doesn't hold. These products are not "top" because they have good pricing
pages, they have good pricing pages because they're at the top. I remember
most of their pricing pages on their way to the top of their respective
fields, and they were shitty.

~~~
yodon
The point of a list like this isn't to say this is what these companies did
when they were small, it is to say this is what they are doing as best
practices now.

